

Entrepreneurs: should you celebrate the milestone of raising money? - mdouglas88
http://www.startupswami.com/2011/09/hell-yes-you-should-celebrate-raising.html

======
mchusma
If you only celebrated when you IPOed or sold, most entrepreneurs would never
celebrate, and those that did would celebrate once, twice in their lifetimes.
Celebrate...then get back to work.

